# Single Six 22LR



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

These look like really fun guns for range shooting! Plus reliable, rugged, and relatively accurate.

Is is really okay to dry fire the new versions of these?

And... while I guess you get what you pay for, these seem kind of expensive. How do they compare to Heritage arms or other similar guns?


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Quality is much, much better than the Heritage. Yes, you can safely dry fire these. They are hugely fun except for the slow re-loading, but if you're looking for a fun cowboy-like afternoon with a bunch of old Coke cans, these can't be beat! Get one with the 22 WMR cylinder for additional fun.


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

Scorpion8 said:


> Quality is much, much better than the Heritage. Yes, you can safely dry fire these. They are hugely fun except for the slow re-loading, but if you're looking for a fun cowboy-like afternoon with a bunch of old Coke cans, these can't be beat! Get one with the 22 WMR cylinder for additional fun.


Can't say it better !!!!!

Lateck,


----------



## cwl1862 (Sep 1, 2008)

Got one! Love it! & Damn is it fun! BTW 22 mag is a must!


----------



## Hawk 3/21 (Jun 11, 2011)

Great gun, just gave mine to my nephew. Gave the cylinder to my sister to be safe. 
I have the .357 and my dad has the .45 LC. These Blackhawk's (the 22 incl ) are tough as nails and seem to find the bullseye by themselves.


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

SCORE -- Just got one this morning! It's a used convertible model with both mags, blued, wood grip, fixed sights, and 6.5 inch barrel. I will post a picture later.

According the SN and the Ruger website it was manufactured in 1969 had the safety conversion kit installed at some point -- it got 3 screws, 2 clicks, and the transfer bar.

It had a little surface rust on the end of one of cylinders, but cleaned up nicely with some solvent and clp. Hope to shoot this weekend.


----------



## Gator (Dec 11, 2006)

ronmail65 said:


> SCORE -- Just got one this morning! It's a used convertible model with *both mags*, blued, wood grip, fixed sights, and 6.5 inch barrel. I will post a picture later.
> 
> According the SN and the Ruger website it was manufactured in 1969 had the safety conversion kit installed at some point -- it got 3 screws, 2 clicks, and the transfer bar.
> It had a little surface rust on the end of one of cylinders, but cleaned up nicely with some solvent and clp. Hope to shoot this weekend.


I would like to have some mags for mine !! :buttkick:


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

Lateck said:


> Can't say it better !!!!!
> 
> Lateck,


i can't say it better either


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

It is best never to dry fire any .22 LR caliber firearm. I would suggest that you look at the new Ruger Single Ten. I have one and cannot say enough about it's quality and reliability.


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

Teuthis said:


> It is best never to dry fire any .22 LR caliber firearm. I would suggest that you look at the new Ruger Single Ten. I have one and cannot say enough about it's quality and reliability.


I have not seen the Ten's yet. What's the price point and availability?


----------



## C1 (Sep 25, 2010)

Teuthis said:


> It is best never to dry fire any .22 LR caliber firearm.


I would not dry fire any rimfire firearm. You may damage the chamber(s) or firing pin.


----------



## Highground (Aug 13, 2011)

After getting a ruger Blackhawk, I'm getting one of these soon. I can't wait.


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

Single six is the most fun you can plinking at cans there is, have had one for over 50 years, (the one I learned to shoot with) its an old flat gate (first year) and I cannot tell you how many rounds have gone through it but it keeps on ticking like a timex.
Shoot safe JT


----------



## John Fox (May 24, 2006)

*Single Six*

I have several. They are fun shooting at cans. I bring one every time with my other guns.


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

Yup.....agreed....love mine....and the mag. cylinder is just icing on the cake....lot of fun.


----------

